# Wicked Wheels @ Brooklands - Booking a slot



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In order to both maximise the number of wheels that get fixed on the day and to ensure that those who express a commitment to get their wheels "done" on the day actually get a slot, we're operating a pre-booking system.

There are 4 time slots in the day, with a maximum capacity of 8 "averagely damaged" wheels being refurbed in each slot. Please post on this thread which slot you would like, and how many wheels you have to be refurbished. First to post basis, so please don't ask for a slot you can see has already gone. If you don't turn up to the Wicked Wheels area at the *start* of your time slot, it may well be given to someone else who turns up on spec on the day.

*Period 1 - 10:00 to 11:30*
_Member - Number of wheels_
T7 - 4
auditt260bhp - 2
NormStrm - 1
Kop - 1

*Period 2 - 11:30 to 13:00*
NaughTTy - 4
hutters - 1

*Period 3 - 13:00 to 14:30*
TTotal - 4
Clived - 2 (Comps - rim repair only)
KryTTen - 2

*Period 4 - 14:30 to 16:00*
Philippe-TTV6 - 1
boggie - 4


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

can you put me down for 10am please and 4 wheels


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

10am - 1 poss 2 wheels please.

Thanks Clive.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

11:30 - 13.00
Possibly all 4 wheels (maybe 3)

Cheers,
NaughTTy


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I need 3 (one might be too bad) can I have 10:00 if possible, else 11:30.

Thanks


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi, Thanks to put 1 for me , on 14:30 (RS 18", TTRV6)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Not sure if this is the right thing to do or not :?

Can I book 13:00 - 14:30 slot for 4 wheels (none kerbed - just need painting). This is subject to getting a second opinion on my wheels whether they are buckled or not and that they can be repaired when I get my car back.

If they are all buggered then I will have new wheels so won't need a slot at all in which case I will delete this post and pm clived to remove me from the list.

Is that OK with you Clive?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

Can you please put me down for the earliest slot available for one wheel.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

TT Law said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please put me down for the earliest slot available for one wheel.
> 
> ...


Not already surely Steve


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> If they are all buggered then I will have new wheels so won't need a slot at all in which case I will delete this post and pm clived to remove me from the list.
> 
> Is that OK with you Clive?


That's fine, for the minute anyway!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Clive - do you know if WW will want cash on the day or do they accept cards/cheques/camels....etc. :?:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Clive - do you know if WW will want cash on the day or do they accept cards/cheques/camels....etc. :?:


Good question. I've left them a voicemail and will come back to you asap...

...and the answer is cash or cheque with card. No credit cards.

Clive


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Clive - do you know if WW will want cash on the day or do they accept cards/cheques/camels....etc. :?:
> ...


Cheers Clive - now where did I put my antique cheque book :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Clive please put me down for 1 wheel @ 10:00

Cheers

Norman


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Clive can you put me down for 1 wheel, Period 2 please.

Ta


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Definately 4 for me please PERIOD 3 at 1pm

Thanks :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > If they are all buggered then I will have new wheels so won't need a slot at all in which case I will delete this post and pm clived to remove me from the list.
> ...


Hi Scavenger - should have asked - when do you get your car back? I didn't really spot that comment in your message (my fault  ) so was hoping you'd be confirming (or otherwise) by say, today 

Clive


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I was expecting it back Monday, but then Tuesday but then today, so if I am lucky I will get it back tomorrow :?

Sorry, I am left in the hands of Audi so may not even make the Brooklands meet at this rate :evil:

Due to work commitments I wont be able to get the wheels checked until next week at the earliest. It's fine if they are repairable as they need refurbing but I am aware this may cause issues with WW as I am still a maybe.

Best you just take me off the list. Pretty f*cked off right now :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Scavenger, thanks for the reply and your understanding that they _may_ (and if you're lucky, may not!) be other people who would like that slot.

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This is Wicked Wheels reply on the subject of the paint match...



> Yes we can get an extremely good (not perfect) match for the 9 spoke alloy, the 6 spoke are no problem at all.
> We have also been doing the bbs split rim (18" or 19" Im not sure) fitted on the latest model, requires splitting wheel to work outer ring
> correctly.
> 
> With regards the 17" competition aloys we can only repair very light rim damage that can be hand polished and re-laquered, any front face damage can not be corrected mobile - only complete paint of front face. But could arrange for diamond cutting and re-laquering at a later date for members!


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Hi Clive,
I have 3 very minor and 1 slightly kerbed. Can you book me in for the 14:30 slot. Haven't managed to get the tickets yet as the TT shop site is down.  
Cheers, Boggie


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Shop is back up now


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

Can you put me down for 2 wheels on slot 3 please (I also have a very small scuff on another I would like them to look at...)

KryTTen (TTOC 00360)


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Hiya....Put me down for 1 wheel @ 14.30 pls!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You buying a ticket then Adam :wink:


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

I have brought mine...buying UK225's off him!!!!

He cant come!!!  for me...but  for him!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kop said:


> I have brought mine...buying UK225's off him!!!!
> 
> He cant come!!!  for me...but  for him!!!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Never mind the smiling....Update the list!!!!!  :wink:



nutts said:


> kop said:
> 
> 
> > I have brought mine...buying UK225's off him!!!!
> ...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kop said:


> Never mind the smiling....Update the list!!!!!  :wink:


Calm down dear - some of us were sleeping!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

Can you remove me from the list please. I have managed to get the minor damage done today for less than the Â£50.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Clive, You have put yourself in for rim repair only (no jokes being made). I have comps also which could do with a little tidy up on the the rims from kerbing. Is this cheaper than the Â£45 quoted for the whole wheel in the update.

Thanks, Richard.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry Clive, I'm in the same boat as TT Law. Just spent the weekend fixing a mates computer and he's going to fix my wheels for me. Sorry again for causing any problems


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I don't know what happened to the meaning of "commitment" eh? ;-) 

I doubt if it will be a problem as we're likely to have people turn up on the day who would like wheels fixed - although suddenly that deposit idea that I shouted down looked like a good one!!! :wink:

Richard, not as far as I know - I'm guessing it will take just as long to do this finer work on a Comp alloy as to do some broader work on a "normal" alloy. Do you want me to put you down for a slot?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Could you please move my slot to the early one pls??...10.30ish. I had been put in at 16.30.

Many thanx


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kop said:


> Could you please move my slot to the early one pls??...10.30ish. I had been put in at 16.30.
> 
> Many thanx


Ooops - sorry - my mistake! However, it's either 10 or 11:30 - there isn't a 10:30 slot - which would you like?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd like to go back to 10am if possible - depending on kop's decision I guess...


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

10.00 is fine thanx!!!


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

I have 3 to be repaired but not sure what time i'll be able to arrive. It looks like there are slots available to squeeze in on the day. If this changes I'll try to commit to a time. Sorry for the vagueness


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

AndrewS said:


> I have 3 to be repaired but not sure what time i'll be able to arrive. It looks like there are slots available to squeeze in on the day. If this changes I'll try to commit to a time. Sorry for the vagueness


Andrew, that should be fine. In any case Wicked Wheels have asked that now most of the slots are full that we don't book any more to give them some flexibility (squeeze more in / allow for any that take longer) on the day.

Cheers, Clive


----------

